# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Cần tìm nơi uy tín có khả năng hiệu chuẩn đồng hồ so

## nhantruong123

Chào các bạn, bên mình làm bên cơ khí, đang có mấy con đồng hồ so loại cơ và điện tử của Mitutoyo ( như hình). Sau một thời gian sử dụng cần hiệu chuẩn lại, nên nhờ các bạn tư vấn giúp mình nơi nào uy tín để hiệu chuẩn lại đồng hồ so. Mình xin cảm ơn

----------


## Phan Hùng vn

Bạn liên hệ mình tư vẫn cho nhé. Bên mình chuyên hiệu chuẩn các thiết bị này

Phan Hùng – Vinacontrol CE
Hotline : 093 179 8835
Trụ sở: 41 Nguyễn Thượng Hiền,P.Nguyễn Du, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP Hà Nội
 Miền Trung: 66 Võ Văn Tần, P. Chính Gián,Q. Thanh Khê, TP Đà Nẵng
 Miền Nam: 115 Trần Quốc Thảo, Phường 7, Quận 3,TP Hồ Chí Minh

----------

